# Rechner startet neu wenn, rechner heruntergefahren wird



## Bella_Isy (5. August 2005)

Hallo lieben Helfer,

ich hab keine Idee mehr was ich machen, kann. Mir gehen langsam meine Idee aus. Ich habe das folgende Problem.

Wenn ich mein Windows 2000 Rechner (Pentium IV, 3,0 GHz, 512 MB RAM, MSI Motherboard, 80 GB HDD) Herunterfahren möchte (Start -> Beenden -> Herunterfahren). fährt sich meiner Rechner zunächst auch ganz normal herunter, aber dann wie von Geisterhand führt er einen neustart aus. Warum weiß ich nicht. Ich bin definitiv nicht auf neustart gegeangen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, warum das mein Rechner macht

Danke für euere Vorschläge


----------



## luenstedt (14. August 2006)

Moin Moin,
ist eine BIOS-Einstellung. Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten. Z.B. Wake-On-Lan. Wenn diese Einstellung gesetzt ist, und dein PC ein Signal von der Netzwerkkarte entgegen nimmt, startet der Rechner neu. du kannst diese Einstellung im Bios einfach deaktivieren.


----------



## mc_gulasch (15. August 2006)

War bei mir auch mal der Fall, aber bei mir lags an einer Master-Slave-Steckdosenleiste. Hast du sowas auch? Sonst könnte es natürlich auch der Transformator im Rechner sein, dass dieser evtl. einen kleinen Schaden hat und nach dem Runterfahren noch Reststrom zurücksendet, was für den Rechner dann wieder "Aufstehen" heisst. 
Du kannst ja mal versuchen nach dem Runterfahren (er ist ja tatsächlich weg, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden hab?) sofort den Kippschalter hinten umzulegen, so dass er mal komplett aus ist. Dann ne Stunde oder so warten und den Kippschalter wieder auf on stellen. Alternativ auch mal Stromkabel wechseln.


----------

